#  Der kleine Patient >   Melatonin/Circadin bei Schlafstörungen ? >

## Jule77

Wie ist der Einsatz von Melatonin bei sekundären Insomnien bei Kindern zu bewerten? 
In den USA wird Melatonin als NEM in Drogerien haufenweise verkauft. Hier in Deutschland hat nur Circadin eine Zulassung und das auch nur bei Anwendern, die über 55 Jahren sind, unter primären Schlafstörungen leiden, zur kurzfristigen Anwendung. Im off-label Use wird es allerdings auch Kindern verschrieben, so auch meinem. 
Ist da etwas dran, dass Melatonin eine antigonadotrope Wirkung hat /haben kann und somit auch die sexuellen Entwicklung eines Kindes negativ beeinflussen kann? 
Gibt es da ernstzunehmende Studien (abgesehen von solchen, die diese Wirkung bei Feldmäusen oder Schafen nachgewiesen haben).
Warum ist der Wirkstoff dann in Amerika frei verkäuflich, wenn die Einnahme mit derartigen Risiken verbunden sein könnte? 
lg

----------


## StarBuG

Bei uns bekommen die Kinder bei Schlafentzugs-EEGs in Einzelfällen Melatonin, wenn sie nicht einschlafen können.
Bin dafür aber kein Fachmann, dass setzt mein Oberarzt (Kinderneurologe) ggf. an. 
Bist du Ärztin?
Wenn ja, welche Fachrichtung? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Jule77

Nein Michael, ich bin keine Ärztin.  
Mein Sohn hat auch keine Probleme damit einzuschlafen, sondern durchzuschlafen. Er lag oft ab 2.00 Uhr nachts wach und kam nicht wieder in den Schlaf. Ziemlich kontraproduktiv für jemanden mit Epilepsie! 
Der Kinderarzt meinte nur: "Waaas...Circadin? Um Himmels willen!" Na ja und der Neuropädiater: "Kein Stress mit Circadin. Es gibt kaum ein Medikament in der Neurologie, was ich mit weniger Bauchschmerzen verordne als Melatonin...allerdings sind die möglichen Auswirkungen bei Langzeitmedikation nicht erforscht." 
Das gibt einem dann schon zu denken!

----------


## StarBuG

Es gibt einige Studien zu Melatonin und Kindern mit Epilepsie und Schlafstörungen.
Das Kinder mit Epilepsie vermehrt unter Schlafproblemen leiden ist leider Fakt. 
In dieser Studie wurden Kinder mit therapieresistenter Epilepsie und Schlafstörungen über 3 Monate mit Melatonin behandelt,
die Auswirkungen waren positiv auf die Schlafstörungen und die Anfallshäufigkeit: Melatonin and sleep-related problems in children w... [Pediatr Neurol. 2010] - PubMed result 
Leider ist die Studienlage, wie du schon festgestellt hast, hinsichtlich einer Langzeitsubstitution und die Auswirkungen auf die sexuelle Entwicklung noch unzureichend. 
Ich kann dir leider auch keine definitive Aussage geben.
Ich habe aber keine Studie gefunden, die ein erhöhtes Risiko für die sexuelle Entwicklung von Kindern unter Melatoninsubstitution hervorhebt. 
Gruß 
StarBuG

----------


## Jule77

Danke für den Link Michael. Über positive Wirkungen des Melatonins und der Sicherheit im Kurzzeitgebrauch in kleinen Studien hatte ich schon gelesen. Hätte ja sein können, dass es hierzu neue Erkenntnisse gibt: 
 "A theoretical but unconfirmed concern  about melatonin’s effect on the endocrine system remains because  melatonin receptors are widely distributed in the ovaries and adrenal  glands.* The impact of melatonin administration during puberty may be substantial*, especially with long-term use, and warrants further study.In conclusion, the few studies on the  use of melatonin in children suggest that melatonin can help to reduce  sleep onset latency in children with sleep problems. The  generalizability of these findings is limited because of the small  sample size of these studies and the range of observed effects. Its  widespread use in clinical settings suggests that large-scale randomized  controlled trials are warranted to determine the safety and efficacy of  melatonin for paediatric sleep disorders, including delayed sleep phase  syndrome and paediatric insomnia."  What is the role of melatonin in the management of sleep disorders in children? 
Grüße
Jule

----------

